# el Mundo is back in town / Touren ab Kelkheim



## elMundo (1. Juli 2009)

Hola zusammen,

ich bin wieder mal im Lande und jederzeit für Touren im Taunus zu haben. Habe aktuell Sommerurlaub bis Ende August / Anfang September. Meine Homebase ist Kelkheim-Fischbach. Bin vor allem an Touren an Werktagen tagsüber interessiert. In zehn Jahren Abwesenheit hat sich hier so einiges verändert, also zeigt mir eure Trails!
Gibt es auch irgendwo regelmäßige Bike Treffs rund um Kelkheim?
Wieso postet niemand aus unserem Kreis seine Touren unter Fahrgemeinschaften?

Gruß - el

P.S.: Bin nur einmal wöchentlich im Netz. Ihr könnt mich auch mobil oder per sms erreichen unter: 0173 70 95 234 - Thanx!


----------



## Milan25 (7. Juli 2009)

Hi el, wo hast Du Dich denn die 10 Jahre rumgetrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elMundo (10. Juli 2009)

Milan25 schrieb:


> Hi el, wo hast Du Dich denn die 10 Jahre rumgetrieben?



...war als Bike-Guide und -Stationsleiter auf Kreta, Zypern, Kaneren, Malle und Andalusien tätig. Bin spezialisiert auf Aufbau und Management von Bike-Stationen in Mountainbike-Tourismusregionen.
Privat fahre ich oft und gerne unter der Woche, aber eher gemäßigt, bin begeisterter Singletrailrider, habe keine Lust auf Ausdauerhatz und Kräftemessen etc. 

Gruß - el


----------



## elMundo (19. Juli 2009)

...was geht'n ab hier? Hat keiner Zeit und Lust auch unter der Woche zu fahren???
Macht ma Meldung!

Gruß - el


----------

